# Harry Ferguson oil system



## AGCB (Dec 31, 2015)

I have a tractor with a Continental Z 129 engine. In looking at the canister oil filter that is on it and trying to figure if a spin-on conversion would be possible, it seems as though the filter is at the end of the system (i.e., oil goes to engine 1st and on return goes to the filter). There is only a very small .030" hole in the center pipe of the filter This doesn't seem right to me. Does only some oil get filtered?

Would someone explain how the oil system works on this thing please.

Confounded,
Aaron


----------

